# Buddy-L "Heritage" 2-6-2 steam



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I buy a Heritage train set on ebay for 100 buck in 2003. I running the Heritage 2-6-2 steam for while then smoke unit stop working and headlight light blub burn-up. Anyway the 2-6-2 is look like 1:20 scale. I have no idea what scale on bachmann look alike a same of the bachmann ten-wheeler 4-6-0. It come with sound on the the train set. One thing is bother me is i dont like to see a copper boiler and two-tone color of red & green!I took everything apart and spray paint with Flat Black on boiler,smoke stack, headlight, cow-catcher, large driving wheels,pilot wheels,railing, ladder,piston, the main frame,tender frame, and tender wheels. The top of the cab is Gloss Black. also i spray painting of sliver on the smoke box and piping. I save the red paint on the cab, and the tender make it look better 
I should have taken a photo before i started painting! but i found a photo on website! this what is look like before.That is bother me about that color 








This is now 
















































left over need to do is repair headlight and resolder for sound unit on the tender


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: Buddy-L "Heritage" 2-6-2 steam*

Wow! What a neat job of painting...it really looks like a locomotive now. I'd seen one of those copper-boilered jobbies at Ridge Road Station and thought it was ugly beyond words, and never saw the possibilities that you saw in it. Thank you for sharing the pics of your excellent loco! 
SandyR


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it definitely improves that locomotive!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah... it alot better like a real locomotive.


----------

